# canadian citizen looking at moving back to edmonton canada



## donna.booth (Sep 16, 2010)

I’m a Canadian citizen who has been living in the U.K for the last 25years. I have made my mind up that I want to move back to Edmonton Canada for the better quality of living. I’m looking at bringing my daughter and partner with me (who are both British citizens) I need help with where to start and the process that needs to be put in place, i.e. sponsors, employment, housing, cost of living ect.. Would I be entitled to any social security benefits, health cover ect. We do not have a great deal of money behind us, is there a minimum amount that my partner needs to have. This is the first time I have ever looked at a forum site let alone used one so please bare with me and be gentle with me... any info would be gratefully received.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

donna.booth said:


> I’m a Canadian citizen who has been living in the U.K for the last 25years. I have made my mind up that I want to move back to Edmonton Canada for the better quality of living. I’m looking at bringing my daughter and partner with me (who are both British citizens) I need help with where to start and the process that needs to be put in place, i.e. sponsors, employment, housing, cost of living ect.. Would I be entitled to any social security benefits, health cover ect. We do not have a great deal of money behind us, is there a minimum amount that my partner needs to have. This is the first time I have ever looked at a forum site let alone used one so please bare with me and be gentle with me... any info would be gratefully received.


Good Morning from Canada and welcome to the site.
As a Canadian citizen there really isn't much for you to do if you return to Canada accompanied by your partner and daughter. You can return anytime on your Canadian passport and your partner (spouse) and daughter can be sponsored under the Family Sponsorship programme. The following will give you some information on the process:- Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
If you were born in Canada your daughter automatically qualifies for Canadian citizenship/passport.
*Health Care* is a Provincial matter so you would be governed by the Province in which you choose to live. Once arrived there is a three month waiting period before qualifying for universal coverage. You can buy outside insurance to cover during this period. Health care does not cover such things as dental, drugs and other ancillary services.
*Social Security Benefits* Canada is nothing like as generous as the UK (and that's a good thing). There are child benefits which are income based, limited unemployment benefits and minimum welfare payments if required.
*Housing* Public housing is limited and nothing like as widespread as in UK. However there is plenty of private rentals available so finding a place to live is easy.
*Cost of Living* That's like asking how long is a piece of string. There have been plenty of discussions on how much needed to live in Canada. Some think it's about even with the UK, some think more expensive, some think less. In other words there is no real answer. So much depends on one's individual preferences.
*Employment* You didn't say what you or your partner do for a living so answering this is difficult. If you/he have a trade it will help but unskilled work would be the same as in the UK.
*Money* Given what I've already said and your citizenship status you would not require to have any money behind you although, as I'm sure you're aware, the more you can bring the better.

I would say to you that emi/immigrating to Canada is a mammoth undertaking. I'm sure you have given it much thought but it isn't wise to do it to get away from the UK but to do it for the hope of a better existence and life for all. Do you have any relatives here? If so that would certainly help with the transition.
Much Good Luck with your decision. If we can help further please write again.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

donna.booth said:


> I’m a Canadian citizen who has been living in the U.K for the last 25years. I have made my mind up that I want to move back to Edmonton Canada for the better quality of living. I’m looking at bringing my daughter and partner with me (who are both British citizens) I need help with where to start and the process that needs to be put in place, i.e. sponsors, employment, housing, cost of living ect.. Would I be entitled to any social security benefits, health cover ect. We do not have a great deal of money behind us, is there a minimum amount that my partner needs to have. This is the first time I have ever looked at a forum site let alone used one so please bare with me and be gentle with me... any info would be gratefully received.


Check if your daughter is already a Canadian citizen:

Are you unsure if you are a Canadian Citizen?

If she is, she'll need to obtain a Canadian Citizenship Certificate as proof of her citizenship. This will be needed for a Canadian passport application.

Proof of citizenship: Who can apply

Here is information on sponsoring your family to become permanent residents:

Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family


----------



## Ravi Shanghavi (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, I just wanted to mention. The cost of housing in Edmonton is crazy now. So unless you've relatives you plan to stay with please do your research on rental costs and purchase pricing in the area. You may find other places in Canada to be much more affordable. 

Best of luck,
Ravi Shanghavi, Ottawa


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Good Morning from Canada and welcome to the site.
> As a Canadian citizen there really isn't much for you to do if you return to Canada accompanied by your partner and daughter. You can return anytime on your Canadian passport and your partner (spouse) and daughter can be sponsored under the Family Sponsorship programme. The following will give you some information on the process:- Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
> If you were born in Canada your daughter automatically qualifies for Canadian citizenship/passport.
> *Health Care* is a Provincial matter so you would be governed by the Province in which you choose to live. Once arrived there is a three month waiting period before qualifying for universal coverage. You can buy outside insurance to cover during this period. Health care does not cover such things as dental, drugs and other ancillary services.
> ...


That was such a good reply for that thread. I hope you can help me as well. My story is very similar to the one that you replyed to. I get very confused with other answers I have had in different forums. I too am a canadian citizen living in scotland. Now 33 years later and aged 35 I would love to move back to canada with my 2 children aged 8 and 10 and my husband (UK citizen). I know I would have to get my citizenship again for me and my children, which could take up to a year, but I am applying to get my british passport for quickness so we could go on holiday, next year can I reapply and get my canadian passport back?. 

The problem is with me sponsering my husband is that he has a pre exsisting illness, which still enables him to work, it isn't life threatning and with controlled medication he leads a normal life. Do you think with a letter from his doctor he would get accepted, and I can't find any site where I can ask a professional as when you phone the canadian embassy it is all computerised.

I have started to think this won't happen, and I would love a new healthier life for my children, with a fresh start. I would love you to be harsh and honest with me.

I hope you have time to apply to this.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joannesykes0047 said:


> That was such a good reply for that thread. I hope you can help me as well. My story is very similar to the one that you replyed to. I get very confused with other answers I have had in different forums. I too am a canadian citizen living in scotland. Now 33 years later and aged 35 I would love to move back to canada with my 2 children aged 8 and 10 and my husband (UK citizen). I know I would have to get my citizenship again for me and my children, which could take up to a year, but I am applying to get my british passport for quickness so we could go on holiday, next year can I reapply and get my canadian passport back?.
> 
> The problem is with me sponsering my husband is that he has a pre exsisting illness, which still enables him to work, it isn't life threatning and with controlled medication he leads a normal life. Do you think with a letter from his doctor he would get accepted, and I can't find any site where I can ask a professional as when you phone the canadian embassy it is all computerised.
> 
> ...


Firstly I would say that I don't think it will take a year for you and your children acquire Canadian passports. I assume that you have your birth certificate and if not it would only take 2/3 weeks to get a copy. From that time it should only be maximum 5-6 weeks to obtain your passport and for your children only a few weeks after that. There's information for you at:- Passport Canada: Canadians - Forms
As far as your husband is concerned it much depends on the condition and if there's a potential cost to the Canadian Health system. It seems to me from other such questions/answers I've seen that many conditions such as HBP/diabetes etc, etc, while requiring medication, do not present a problem to the examining physician and the applicant is accepted as an immigrant. I would suggest that, given the condition is controlled and no further action is warranted for him, he would probably pass the medical. If, however, you/he is aware that shortly he will need serious medical attention associated with his condition, that would certainly present a problem for him. I assume you are aware that drug costs are generally not covered by the Government in Canada.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly I would say that I don't think it will take a year for you and your children acquire Canadian passports. I assume that you have your birth certificate and if not it would only take 2/3 weeks to get a copy. From that time it should only be maximum 5-6 weeks to obtain your passport and for your children only a few weeks after that. There's information for you at:- Passport Canada: Canadians - Forms
> As far as your husband is concerned it much depends on the condition and if there's a potential cost to the Canadian Health system. It seems to me from other such questions/answers I've seen that many conditions such as HBP/diabetes etc, etc, while requiring medication, do not present a problem to the examining physician and the applicant is accepted as an immigrant. I would suggest that, given the condition is controlled and no further action is warranted for him, he would probably pass the medical. If, however, you/he is aware that shortly he will need serious medical attention associated with his condition, that would certainly present a problem for him. I assume you are aware that drug costs are generally not covered by the Government in Canada.
> Much Good Luck.


I didn't know that. It is his jag that costs quite alot of money. Great reply thank you


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My hubby went to edmonton last week on a work visa and we r following him over in a few month been looking at rental properties and they are expensive!! or expensive compared to our area here in scotland


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jennianne said:


> My hubby went to edmonton last week on a work visa and we r following him over in a few month been looking at rental properties and they are expensive!! or expensive compared to our area here in scotland



Firstly you don't say where you live in Scotland. Edmonton is a major Canadian city in the Province with the world's second largest supply of oil. Scotland is awash in subsidized public housing whereas Canada has very little of same. How much per month do you consider expensive? Also please remember that apartment renting in Canada includes realty taxes, heat, water and hydro.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

west scotland not looking at apartments as we r a fmily of 4 so need a house for children we will be over double or rent there that we r for our mortgage here not alot of rentals include utilities where i am looking and have been looking for months!






Auld Yin said:


> Firstly you don't say where you live in Scotland. Edmonton is a major Canadian city in the Province with the world's second largest supply of oil. Scotland is awash in subsidized public housing whereas Canada has very little of same. How much per month do you consider expensive? Also please remember that apartment renting in Canada includes realty taxes, heat, water and hydro.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jennianne said:


> west scotland not looking at apartments as we r a fmily of 4 so need a house for children we will be over double or rent there that we r for our mortgage here not alot of rentals include utilities where i am looking and have been looking for months!


With all due respect you are comparing monthly rental costs with monthly rental costs. To do so is like comparing apples and oranges. Would you rent out your house in Scotland for the amount of your monthly mortgage payment? I very much doubt it. The costing structure is totally different. 
How does your husband's Canadian income compare to that he earned in Scotland? If no different, did you not research the cost of housing in the Edmonton area?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

It is slightly more bt you have not been affected with recession we have here!! so my husband had no choice but to take job in edmonton no matter what the cost as there is no work for anyone over here these days!



Auld Yin said:


> With all due respect you are comparing monthly rental costs with monthly rental costs. To do so is like comparing apples and oranges. Would you rent out your house in Scotland for the amount of your monthly mortgage payment? I very much doubt it. The costing structure is totally different.
> How does your husband's Canadian income compare to that he earned in Scotland? If no different, did you not research the cost of housing in the Edmonton area?


----------

